

StartupBus - 7 Cities Announced, applications still open - mceoin

StartupBus is adding some Southern and International flavor to the roadtrip-cum-hackathon this year by announcing Louisiana and Mexico City as the newest regions for this year’s event. Louisiana and Mexico City will be joining buses from Florida, Ohio, Los Angeles, Silicon Valley and New York City for a head-to-head competition against the best doers in tech in Austin. Applications are now open and the best hackers, hipsters and hustlers are invited to apply at http://startupbus.com.<p>The first seven regions were selected based on the caliber of applicants, the buzz generated and sponsorship gathered. The final regions will be announced next week.<p>What is StartupBus?
StartupBus is an invitation-only community of hackers, hustlers and hipsters passionate about startups. Teams compete in an annual hackathon-style competition on buses traveling across America at 60 mph towards Austin in time for SxSW, where they will pitch to top-tier angels and VCs. The competition is intense, the constraints are challenging and the bonds forged are testament to the experience Buspreneurs share.<p>---
Are you a “Buspreneur”? If you are one of those driven, maniacal world-changers, you’re probably what we’re looking for.<p>Hackers - You’re more than a coder: you’re a versatile hacker, you’re bad-ass and you do what it takes to get the job done.<p>Hipsters - UX and UI, Shoot us a link to your portfolio. (n.b. although not a requirement, if you are a front-end coder, please say so.)<p>Hustlers - Your business acumen is second to none, you pitch in your sleep, you created the bubble. Innately undefinable, hustlers must prove they have the Midas touch.<p>Buses depart respective cities March 6 and arrive in Austin on March 9 to party before the Grand Final in the Startup Village on March 11. To request an invitation, head to StartupBus.com and connect.<p>CONTACT INFO:
Twitter: @TheStartupBus
Email: team@startupbus.com (general inquiries), media@startupbus.com, sponsorship@startupbus.com
======
got2surf
Any other invites left, by chance?!

------
BrianCurliss
Anyone have an invite for a Buspreneur?

~~~
picsoung
I got 1 invite left :) send me your email : @picsoung

Wondering when they will reveal who is selected.

